# Display Scenic Mobile 750 AGP scharniere reparieren



## santana (9. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich brauche mal einen fachkundigen Tipp. Die Scharniere von meinem 750er Agp sind so schwergängig das der Deckel schon leichte Bruchstellen hat. kann man die teile ölen? Und wenn ja, wie baue ich das Display aus um an die teile zu kommen? Wäre nett wenn einer ein paar Tipps  hätte. Danke 
Sa


----------

